# Any truth to the color of the feces meaning something?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No way to make that title pretty. :laugh:

I read on Goat Link that sometimes (though not always) the color of clumpy poop or scours can be indicative of the cause. Have any of you found this to be true at all?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

In a way yes. I do go off of their 'color chart' but also keep a open mind about other things as well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What have you found? Do you mean you go off of the Goat Link chart?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat wisdom has a better thing to go off of but yeah it helped so much when I was loosing kids to scours and couldn't figure it out. Ended up being e coli which is a yellow water poo but for color wise it could have been too much milk but when they said water and bad smell I knew I had it pegged. I think it helps as long as you rule out things like worms and eating too much grain and so on. Funny you brought this up I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with my doe with the runs and was on their today....I have come to the idea the new hay I got is just to rich for her....that's what the color says


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Huh, could you pm me with the link to that chart/description? I just found a few little clumps of light brown poo in the buck pen. Just a few pellets were clumped, so not bad, but I've dealt with some cocci and parasite issues this year, and I'm on my guard. Their eyelids are red, I'm going to check and see if there are fresh clumps tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry helping kids with home work.....yes I'll pm you


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Could you post the link for all of us who are unaware of this handy little tool?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll pm a mod. And make sure its OK


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Color of poop can give us an idea of whats going on...its not 100% but its a good start


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you find brown usually means parasites, or sometimes too much of something they aren't used to?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had mine show pellets that were a brownish color and dry, usually means with mine that they spent their day inside cleaning out hay feeders and didn't go out to browse or even go out to the water buckets. My hay also hasn't been the best this year.

Runny green with no fever indicates too much fresh green... runny greenish/brown is too much rich hay, the experience I've had with coccidia has had the diarrhea colored from green/gray to brown and stinky and also had different affects on the kids I've had affected.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very interesting. Today was BITTER cold, so most of their day was inside eating hay. The rest of the time they were calling to a lady in heat and eating oak leaves, lol!

The cocci I've dealt with has been black and tarry with a bitter smell, then a case where it was brown and runny.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes please post the link about the poop color chart :hi5::idea::tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Yes please post the link about the poop color chart :hi5::idea::tears:


Sorry guys, unfortunately, we cannot post a link to the poop chart, forum rules.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

PLease please excuse my ignorance on this, but Im not sure I understand, links are posted all the time to different charts like the Mancha chart and etc. Why not this one? Not trying to argue, just trying to understand Im confused. Can the person who knows the link pm it to me? if that's allowed, would anyone who has the chart PM it please. THANKS so much for your patients with me!:chin::shrug::hammer::idea:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lauraanimal1 said:


> PLease please excuse my ignorance on this, but Im not sure I understand, links are posted all the time to different charts like the Mancha chart and etc. Why not this one? Not trying to argue, just trying to understand Im confused. Can the person who knows the link pm it to me? if that's allowed, would anyone who has the chart PM it please. THANKS so much for your patients with me!:chin::shrug::hammer::idea:


 No problem, I will explain. The reason why is that it is another goat "forum", not associated with TGS.
This is what our Administrator said about it.

"Quote" Goatwisdom is not on the Group Builder network so it would be best that it is not linked to.

Is there a wiki or some other article on the internet with same type of information that she could link to?"Quote"
__________________


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm working on compiling a chart of "goatpoopology" using the pictures I have. :laugh: I think I'll find it helpful in the future, and maybe others will as well. I'll probably be adding it to my website eventually ... Here's one so far, two dietary cases, and the causes. Both of these cases had a green tint (can't see that as well with the first picture, as it was a phone picture, but it was very green in person). The baby case also was acidic smelling. With the lamancha case, I treated with probios, and she cleared up fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The first one with an almost neon green tint and drops of blood is what Shep's poo looked like while he had Coronavirus. He was 6 weeks when he got it. The were huge amounts though. He pooed his weight everyday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> The first one with an almost neon green tint and drops of blood is what Shep's poo looked like while he had Coronavirus. He was 6 weeks when he got it. The were huge amounts though. He pooed his weight everyday.


Great information. So sorry for your loss.  This one had no blood. The next day he was back to pellets.

I've also had foam on the rear with a full grown doe, and then she pooped pellets fine. That was after a day of grazing wet grass.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have such a awesome idea going. Maybe we or you  can start a new thread and have people post pictures of different scours and their known cause. When ever searching about scours there is never pictures. With my ecoli it always says too much milk or just the first milk because the color was yellow. But from your picture of eating too much and e coli it soooooo way different. E coli is yellow but comes out as water. Hopefully I won't be able to share pictures ever again lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> You have such a awesome idea going. Maybe we or you  can start a new thread and have people post pictures of different scours and their known cause. When ever searching about scours there is never pictures. With my ecoli it always says too much milk or just the first milk because the color was yellow. But from your picture of eating too much and e coli it soooooo way different. E coli is yellow but comes out as water. Hopefully I won't be able to share pictures ever again lol


Actually, I think this is a great idea. What in the world would we name that thread. :laugh:

As an update, I still found some pellets that were brown in comparison to the normal black pellets, but other than that, they appeared normal. I had forgotten, I upped their alfalfa pellets recently, as that may have caused it. I'm still giving them GI Soother and DWorm A to cover my basics.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Can someone PM me the link, please?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

When Peggy Sue had worm overload she had oblong medium brown pellets tinged with green. Now that she's better she has spherical black pellets. Even her clumpy poops from too much wet alfalfa cubes was black.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

BCG said:


> Can someone PM me the link, please?


Me, too!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Could someone PM the link also? If that's allowed


----------



## boats (Nov 5, 2013)

Can a goat eat to much salt lick even a a baby he over ate to a point of dirriaha


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> When Peggy Sue had worm overload she had oblong medium brown pellets tinged with green. Now that she's better she has spherical black pellets. Even her clumpy poops from too much wet alfalfa cubes was black.


Good info, thank you. I'm seeing mostly pellets, I found one loose clump along with pellets. May be time for a fecal ... now to find a vet that will run one for me, haha!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats with pin worms have flattened poo and the pointy end is inverted.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Past few days all pellets have been great, so either the herbs took care of the parasites, or it was a sensitive tummy from me changing their diet (added more alfalfa pellets since they had lost a bit of weight). Still interested in putting together a "poo chart" though, lol!!


----------

